

OpenCV Washing-up Detector - Mad_Dud
http://imakethin.gs/blog/?p=2613

======
joezydeco
How about a couple of strain gauges mounted between the sink and the underside
of the counter?

You could just weigh the contents of the sink instead of doing all this
runaround to tell that something is in there.

OpenCV is cool, but do we really need it to replace simpler means of input?

